# J0558 and j0561



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jan 20, 2011)

J0558 is bicillin CR 100,000 units and J0561 is bicillin LA 100,000 units.  we are still using sinlge use sringes filled with 1,200,000 or 600,000 units are we now suppose to multiply times 6 or 12.  That is what makes sense but I have people questioning this.  We would appreciate your input.
thanks


----------

